# Int 574 Hydro Problems



## jdjd (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a 574 that will move in low range when first started up and then stop moving after about 20 minutes if its on any kind of slope. Sometimes it won't move ever in high range. Done all the obvious things such as new filters {both}, new oil, etc.. Also the hitch,pto and brakes always work. But the steering quits working off & on all the time. When it quits, if you shut the engine down and restart immediately it starts working again for a short while. Checked pressure on rear aux. valve and it has 2500 at idle and goes up slightly with more throttle. The pressure drops to about 1500 psi when raising the three point. Normal? A loader is plugged into this rear port all the time. Loader always works but seems slow. The parking brake has not worked for years and after some research there seems to be some sort of screen that clogs up with debris from the Parking brake but I can't find it. I took off the round plate on the right side of the trans but don't see any screen in there anywhere. Could some show me where it is? Also according to some past posts from others experiencing hydraulic problems it seems there is a rubber plug that is behind the round plate that I took off. But the plug is gone on my tractor. Can I just get another plug and forget about the original one? Thanks for any help...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jdjd, welcome to the tractor forum.

It seems that your transmission charge pump and hydraulic pump are both acting up. With a hydrostatic transmission on a IH 574, the transmission capacity is 16.5 gallons, and many guys say it doesn't hurt to overfill it by a few gallons. Have you filled the trans to proper capacity?

I have read that there are screens in your filter housings behind the filter. (may be clogged).


----------



## jdjd (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes there was probably 20 gallons in there. The filters and their screens are new and clean.Any idea where this screen is inside the trans that supposedly clogs up from the parking brake debris? I can't find it. Also do you know anything about the missing rubber plug?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

jdjd,

I cannot help you with the transmission screen or the rubber plug. I would talk to an old IH mechanic, if you can find one.

Your transmission charge pump is apparently not working. Is there a test port where you can check pressure from this pump.

Install a pressure gauge to monitor hydraulic pressure full time. The 2500 psi is good, and the 1500psi when operating the lift is marginal but adequate. When your power steering quits working, check to see if the hydraulic pressure has dropped significantly. If not, this is probably a problem with your MCV valve?


----------



## jdjd (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks...


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Your charge pump may be rebuildable, might cost more than the tractor is worth. The charge pump is located in front of the transmission, driven by the flex plate in the flywheel. Herrs Machine Shop in Kansas is apparently a good source for rebuilding this pump. Check them out.

http://www.herrsmachine.com

Telephone: 1-877-525-2875


----------

